# Muscle-Mosaic - Is it Wildcat Viagra?



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Delete thread.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ffs


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

WC don't produce Viagra.


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

I've read some previous posts on this but didn't get definitive answers. Also apologise if I have broke forum rules.


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Archaic said:


> WC don't produce Viagra.


Ah ok. I'd read that they did. My bad.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

svarcy said:


> Ah ok. I'd read that they did. My bad.


If this is a serious thread, then just get Cialis from UnitedPharmacies if you can't source it directly. It has a much longer halflife than Viagra and less sides.


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

It's a serious thread, I'm tired and obviously mis read something online then made a sh1tty thread. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

